# minerals, baking soda, and yeast



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I keep seeing mentions of a mineral supplement given free choice. What is this and how is it fed? Is it a pellet, or a block like what you give horses to lick? Where can I find it (brand names, product names, anything to help me check my feed stores for it)? 

And baking powder? Do I need to add this, if so, how much and why?

Lastly, yeast? Do my does need yeast, if so, when, how much, and why?

Thanks so much for helping a new owner out!! :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

welcome ....pennylullabelle...glad you joined us.... :wave: 

free choice loose salts and minerals...for cattle or get the one made for goats....must have copper in it...."don't give to sheep".....we leave it out ...at all times.. free choice ...pour some in a container ..and check it each day.......if you find it needs replenished... put more in there... as they eat it..... :wink: 

baking soda ...Arm n hammer.... like we use for cooking ......put some in another container free choice...... and watch it as well.... 

Yeast...I never gave my goats that ....so I can't help ya there....

Hope this helps... :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on your location as far as what "goat specific" items you can get.
Most Tractor Supply stores carry goat feed as well as loose minerals. Some goats do well with the mineral blocks, while most prefer and do better with the loose minerals. Some brands are Manna Pro goat mineral, Sweetlix, Purina and Golden Blend the last one is available thru Hoeggar Goat Supply.

Baking SODA is what a goat should have access to, as Toth said, plain old Arm and Hammer or as I use, the dollar store brand available at 2 boxes for $1.

Yeast is not something I use separately but it is included in SOME goat supplements, such as Sunshine Pellets made by Blue Seal feeds.

Also as Toth said, when purchasing a mineral for your goats, make sure it contains copper and do not get something that is labled for sheep and goats as there would be no copper provided in that item.

If you do a search for minerals, you will bring up numerous posts regarding the brands that most of us use.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Whoops! I just read "powder" on my post, I promise I meant Soda! Thanks so much. My local store carries Purina and I can get Manna Pro at Wal-Mart. I'll try each brand and see what I (and Penny Lane and Lullabelle) like most.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your Walmart carries livestock items? WOW...around here, the 3 Walmarts that I visit only carry cat/dog foods.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I live near 4 actually, within half an hour. And all of them have Manna Pro brand products - calf manna, minerals, horse feed, stock feed, chicken layer and scratch, and so on. I like Manna Pro - not the best, not the worst.


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! why dosn't wal-mart carry those items near me? we even have a new super Wal-mart and it dosnt carry anything like that


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

You know, the way that company decides what to carry doesn't make any sense to me period! Between the four we have they all carry substantially different clothes, hardware, garden stuff and so on. The pet sections are especially bad. One carries lots of stuff for all varieties of pets from collars and halters to aquariums and cat condos. But the others? Hardly anything! None of the others have halters, aquariums, or cat condos. It's crazy. And it doesn't make any sense to me. But what are you gunna do? I just try to map out what I need so I only have to goto one Wal-Mart at a time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

baking soda is lots cheaper in 50lb bag if you have lotsa goats. At feed store it is called Bicarbonate Soda.
I have fed livestock yeast in the past. It helps give coats a nice sheen & helps build up good rumen bacteria.
BUT I found when top dressed most of it seives down to the bottm of the feed pan & gets wasted. I only used about a tablespoon per feeding.


----------

